# Brown Mucus Spit Up



## Brigitte & Mike (Aug 1, 2007)

He just spit up a small amount of dark brown mucus with a burp/cough. He has never had anything other than breastmilk straight from the tap. Should I contact the doctor? Has this ever happened to anyone else? He seems fine otherwise.

He's 4 months old tommorrow and I am tandem nursing my 18 month old as well. I do have a cold.

Help!


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

My daughter did this once or twice. I had a crack in my nipple and she swallowed a bit of blood.


----------



## Brigitte & Mike (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks. How did you know you had the crack in your nipple? I have been bfing for 18 months now and have never had any problems or soreness. Would I be sore if my nipple was cracked? They don't look dry or different at all. I also squeezed them and the milk looks normal.


----------



## shoes (Oct 17, 2006)

it sounds like blood. now where it's coming from... ? I dunno. Could your baby have reflux? I think sometimes bad reflux can cause some bleeding. I would guess you would know if you had a crack in you nipple, wouldn't it hurt?.


----------



## MamaFranklin (Jun 28, 2006)

My lo did that last week. I think it was bile... he was REALLY throwing up. He may have obtained a virus from his big sisters. I doubt mine was blood... it looked like brown snot.


----------

